# Comfort Colors by Chouinard Offers 1572 Comfort Pullover Hoodie



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new hooded fleece pullover from Comfort Colors by Chouinard, style #1572, is made of 8-ounce 60% cotton/40% polyester with a 30-singles face yarn providing an extra-soft surface. 

This garment-dyed heather sweat shirt features a hood with metal eyelets and a matching drawstring. Fashion touches include set-in sleeves, color-matching twill neck tape, and 1x1 rib knit cuffs. There also is a tear-away label for rebranding. 

Stocked colors include ash, charcoal, crimson, and navy heather. Adult sizes range from small through 2XL. For more information, contact Comfort Colors by Chouinard at (800) 545-6366; email: [email protected]: or go to www.dyehouse.com.


----------

